
The Emacs 30 Day Challenge - tomh
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/12/emacs-30-day-challenge.html
======
intranation
I love my Emacs and everything, but some things are best done without it. Web
browsing is an obvious one, but email and Twitter too. The real-time nature of
them would be annoying--who wants new email or Tweet messages flashing in the
status bar of your text editor all the time?

~~~
davesmylie
yeah, definitely.

Though, after having tried (and failed) to make the jump from vim => emacs a
few times in the past, I can see that forcing yourself to use nothing but
emacs for 30 days would probably get yourself enough of a grounding to make
the transition stick.

If the whole emacs/lisp integration didn't look so much nicer (than vim/lisp)
I would have given up trying to learn emacs a long time okay. One day though .
. . I'm sure both of these will start to make sense =)

~~~
jerrya
Emacs in 7 days:

Day 1. Find a VT100, attach it to a dec10 or vax. Learn teco$$ Day 3. Move up
to vmacs. Day 4. Move vax 1500 miles. Find 9600 baud modem and dial in. Day 5.
Install unix. Learn qed or ed to get a real taste of the usefulness of regular
expressions in moving around a line editor Day 6. emacs -nw. Luxurious, isn't
it! Read the emacs lisp user guide. Day 7. learn about m-.

Optional Day 8: Laugh at the eclipse losers.

~~~
kragen
> Learn teco$$

This is pronounced "learn teco altmode altmode".

